# Mayonaise and Broccoli??



## HeyRobi (Oct 13, 2005)

My wife who is originally form South Louisinna turned me onto this which I thought was absolutly disgusting sounding! but if you put mayonaise mixed with some All Purpose Seasoning like Tony's or Lawrys Seasoning Salt on Broccoli or Asparagus it is so good!! You just have to try it to believe it! Even if you don't like Broccoli you should give it a try! 

Mayonaise is funny it taste good on some wierd stuff for example in Georgia my Grandmother used to make Pear Salad that consist of a pear half mayo and some cheddar cheese!! Another tasty treat!



HeyRobi


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 13, 2005)

Yep, mayo is the all around condiment )
I love pears with mayo and cheese!


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 13, 2005)

for sure...mayo and chipotle in adobo chopped and mixed together is an awesome dip for steamed brocolli or roasted asparagus.  delicious!


----------



## Constance (Oct 13, 2005)

My grandma used to make that same pear salad. I think it was a 50's thing. 
I've never tried mayo with cooked broccoli, but I make a dip out of Miracle Whip for raw broccoli. I'll have to give it a try.


----------

